# Scolopendra angulata



## Steven (Apr 13, 2008)

Some new stuff from B.Guyana,
most probarly _Scolopendra angulata angulata_















thanx Turgut


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2008)

Great Steven ! Now you did it.......making me mad none of this is in the US !!
 


Bob


----------



## Greg Pelka (Apr 13, 2008)

As I said eariler congrats Steven!!!
So this orange specie from Ecuador is something else, how about femoral spurs?


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 13, 2008)

It doesn't lack 'em* 

*the femoral spurs. This was the definite guess for angulata.
I'm still interested in IDing "gigantea robusta". Perhaps we can brighten the corners now.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, its been a while since i've heard of those guys!!!! Nice looking pede, Steven . How big is that specimen? Gotta love pink antennas . 

 phil.


----------



## syiware (Apr 14, 2008)

oh..nice.. you've got another new collection, right?

actually Sc. angulata..i can hardly see somebody has such species..

but you do! congratulations!

-locke


----------



## ahas (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow!  They look really awesome.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 14, 2008)

Did'nt you has a couple of this? It looks like very close with S. hermosa...

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Steven (Apr 14, 2008)

justGreg said:


> how about femoral spurs?


here ya go  








			
				justGreg said:
			
		

> So this orange specie from Ecuador is something else


could be, or not  
see below 


			
				peterbourbon said:
			
		

> I'm still interested in IDing "gigantea robusta". Perhaps we can brighten the corners now.


the specimen called in the pet-trade "gigantea robusta" are indeed also on my top list to ID and interest by now.

i'm at least 1 step further then 2 years ago  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=83966
Now i have seen Sc.angulata 

as i said i wasn't 100% of it, but back then, angulata seemed to be the closest ID (besides gigantea  )

what doesn't make the "gigantea robusta" _Sc.angulata_ ?
lack of femoral spines






@Carles
yep got 3, peterbourbon also has some if i remember


----------



## bengerno (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Steven,

Congrats!
I should start to keep more pedes again.  
BTW as asked before, how big are your new pets?
Looks massive.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 14, 2008)

bengerno said:


> I should start to keep more pedes again.


You defenetly should, Imre, come party with us in the myriapods section . 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Apr 15, 2008)

bengerno said:


> Hi Steven,
> BTW as asked before, how big are your new pets?
> Looks massive.


Hey imre, nice hearing from you again  
they are 12cm BL now,
medium sized, can grow to 17cm according to Attems


----------



## bengerno (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!  
I will be back soon, I promise.  
Any more pics? These pedes are looking great.


----------

